# 1050 homelite Chainsaw



## ShopMonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Im looking at buying a 1050 HOMELITE chainsaw (115 cc) with a 43 inch bar for chainsaw milling. Any feedback from anyone who owns this saw or has any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Homelite saws are junk. So are craftsman, but they are just slightly better. Echo saws are a good quality middle-of-the-road saw for light use. Husqvarna and Stihl are the best but expensive.

Please don't buy a Homelite, especially if you are trying to mill lumber. They are the lowest quality choice and will only frustrate you when you try to start them next season.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Homelite they still make those ? Husqvarna and Stihl are what you need.


----------



## ShopMonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

I have been running a stihl ms 390 with a 25" bar. Great saw. Just looking for something to really slab some big logs.


----------



## DaneJ (Aug 13, 2009)

I use a Stihl 441Magnum and an old Stihl 660 for milling lumber.

If this saw is for milling a lot of lumber… get the most HP that you can afford. I routinely run a 36" to 50" bar on the 660, and only 32" on the 441.

I have a bunch of saws, IMHO Husky and Stihl are worth the extra money.

I also have a Stihl 028, and husky 450, the husky is a bigger engine but the stihl seems to more zip and is in most cases the first saw I grab unless I am felling a tree or climbing.


----------



## bigwayne (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with the first guy if he is talking about new plastic homelites. But a 1050 homelite is an older saw back when homelite was the leader in chainsaw manufactures. I have a 1050 and run it quite often and it keeps up with all the newer models of the same size. Anyone that runs the old homelites in the ground needs a history lesson. I just run em in wood!!


----------



## bigwayne (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with the first guy if he is talking about new plastic homelites. But a 1050 homelite is an older saw back when homelite was the leader in chainsaw manufactures. I have a 1050 and run it quite often and it keeps up with all the newer models of the same size. Anyone that runs the old homelites in the ground needs a history lesson. I just run em in wood!!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I've had quite a few chainsaws over the years. After one died, I would just buy another different brand. It's not until I got my first Stihl that I realized what a real chainsaw was.


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd ask your question over at ArboristSite.com in the Milling section. That is a dedicated milling site and a lot of knowledgeable people are there to give you the benefit of their experience.


----------



## bigwayne (Dec 29, 2011)

I think the 1050 would be great for a saw mill. It is a slower saw with alot of low end tork. If you run a newer high speed saw down a log it will do it but wont like it. It will burn the saw up faster. The 1050 being lower speed with the bigger chain will eat it up, I have made 6×6s with mine,tried with a stihl farm boss thought the saw was going to explode. Sawmilling with any chainsaw is hard on any saw but slow speed saws are better for this. I believe stihl and husky still make low speed saws, but they are very large and very expensive,and the point of a chainsaw saw mill is to save money, so the big old chainsaw would be great. Just wear hearing protection because they dont have much of a muffler,you dont want to spend the rest of your life saying "WHAT!"


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

when using a chainsaw for milling, do you swap out the chain for a chain without rakers?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've found a Homelite XP1100 in my area for sale. It's an old 
saw and all but comes with a 30" bar and will take 60" 
and has a gear reduction.

Is this saw comparable to the 1050 and a good choice for
chain saw milling?


----------



## Bill1225 (Oct 31, 2011)

that's a hell of a saw just run the gas oil mix heavy 30-1 or heavier and try to get a .404 pitch chain and bar if possible you can also change the drive sprocket make modern chains more effictive and increase the chain speed the saw has the torque to do it


----------

